# Hard Core Training



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

I always wonder. How would you train strength and endurance if you didn't have treadmill, Exercise bike and Weights an or weigth machine. What could make you phyiscally Stronger when you practice if you were stuck in situtation where you couldn't obtain training equipment.

Such as:
1. Time of Civil War
2.Incarcretated or in the hole
3.Poor/homeless
4.In the woods
5.Kidnapped 

etc etc.

So what exercises could be productive for your Wing Chun and not hinder it?

Well here are some exercises I found that could help you:

*List of exercises*​*Burpees 
*
*Crunch* 

*Dip* 

*Jumping Jack 
*
*Press up, or push up 
*
*Diamond Pushups* 
Similar to traditional pushups, only placing hands together so a diamond is formed between joined thumbs and index fingers. 

*Hindu Pushups 
*
*Planche Pushups 
*Similar to traditional pushups, except during the entire duration of a set, the hands alone touch the ground, arms straight, legs elevated off the ground straight and together in line with your shoulders, horizontal to the ground 

*One Arm Pushups 
*
*Plyometric Pushups* 
Similar to traditional pushups, only launching up as fast as possible, so that hands coming off the ground. 

*Pull up, or chin up* 

*One Arm Chin up* 

*Sit up* 

*Russian Twist* 
Secure your feet either by placing them under something or by having a partner hold them. Begin doing situps but when you're in the "up" position, clasp your hands in front of you. Moving only at the trunk, rotate to one side. At the end of your range of motion, quickly reverse the movement and rotate to the opposite side. Repeat in a rapid fashion for the full number of reps. 

*Squat* 

*Squat Thrusts* 
Stand with feet together. Squat down and place your hands on the floor next to your feet. In an explosive movement, jump feet backwards into a push-up position, jump feet back between hands and stand up. Add intensity by adding a jump after you stand up. 
Pistol, or one-legged squat 

*Handstand Pushup* 
Face wall then do a handstand, facing away from wall, feet resting against the wall. Bend your arms so your body drops halfway, then straighten back up. Repeat for 10 sets. 
Alternately, drop your body down halfway then hold for 30 seconds in stress position. 


*Lying Hip Swing 
*Lie on your back with the legs pointed up, arms on the ground extended to each side, Maintain straight legs and swing your legs all the way to the left and then all the way to the right. Stop just short of touching the ground with the feet. 


*Leg Lifts* 
Lie on your back with your hands under your buttocks. Lift your feet about six inches off the ground, legs held together. Spread your legs as wide as possible, while keeping legs off the ground. Move legs back together. Return to rest position. Repeat for 20 reps. 
As an alternate, keep feet off ground in stress position for 30 or 60 seconds. 

*Mountain Climbers 
*Assume pushup position, with hands on floor with shoulders over hands. Tuck one leg under torso with other leg fully extended. Keeping weight on balls of feet, as quickly as possible, "climb" alternating legs back and forth in a jogging-type motion. 

*Grasshoppers 

Side Bends 

Box Jumps 
*
*Roman Chair* 
Stand against wall. Slide halfway down wall, as though you were sitting down, if there were a chair. Thighs should be parallel with ground with knees bent 90-degrees. Hold your arms out, straight, so they're also parallel with floor. Hold position for 60 seconds. 

*Pike Press 

Reverse Bridge* 
Lie on floor, face up, arms extended over head. Make a bridge so your back is arched and your body supported by arms and legs. Maintain in stress position for 60 seconds. 
An alternate is to assume same position, then gently balance on head so that body weight is supported by head and legs. Maintain in stress position for 30 seconds. 

*Front Levers 

Back Levers 

Planche 

Reverse Planche* 

*Iron Cross* variations (including inverted, Maltese, and Victorian) 

*Rainbows*: move the body from a reverse planche through a hand stand to a planche or the reverse. 




*The primary calisthenic exercises are:*​
*Sit-ups 
*Start with your back on the floor, knees bent, bottoms of feet against the floor. Lift shoulders off the floor by tightening abdominal muscles bringing your chest closer to your knees. Lower back to the floor with a smooth movement. This trains your abdominal muscles. 

*Crunches* 
Like the sit-up, except instead of bringing the whole torso area closer to the knees, only a concentrated but shorter movement of the abdominals is performed. Shoulder blades are lifted off the floor, and abdominals tightened. 

*Push-ups 
*Start face down on floor, palms against floor under shoulders, toes curled up against floor. Push up with arms keeping a straight line from head through toes. Lower again, to a few inches off floor and repeat. You can have a partner put their closed fist on the floor under your chest and lower your chest to their fist each time. Do not rest on the floor or your partners fist when you descend. You should keep your head tilted upward, your back straight. Do not rest on your shoulder blades, even when you feel fatigue. This trains your chest, shoulder, and tricep muscles. 

*Pull-ups* 
Start by grabbing an overhead bar (called a chin-up bar) using a shoulder-width overhand (palms facing forward) grip. Keep your back straight throughout. Using your lat muscles, pull yourself up to chin level (always with the bar in front of your head) then slowly return to starting position in a slow controlled manner. Avoid using the arms to pull yourself up and do not make jerky movements to gain leverage. This primarily trains your lats or upper back muscles, as well as the forearms. An underhand grip variation or chin-up trains both the back and biceps. 

*Squats* 
Stand with feet shoulder width apart. Squat as far as possible bringing your arms forward parallel to the floor. Return to standing position. Repeat. If this is not challenging, you can do variations. One variation is lifting one leg off the floor in front of you, putting both arms in front of you for balance, and squatting. This is a one-legged squat or pistol. Squats train the quadriceps, hamstrings, calves, and gluteals. 

*Calf-raises* 
Stand on a platform with an edge where you can let the heels hang (e.g. a curb). Use your heels to lift your body on the balls of your feet, then slowly return to starting position. This trains the gastrocnemius. A seated calf-raise trains the soleus. 
Dips 

Jump up into position in between parallel bars or facing either direction of trapezoid bars found in some gyms. Cross your feet with either foot in front and lower yourself on the bars until your elbows are in line with your shoulders. Push yourself up until you are fully extended, but you do not have to lock your elbows. Press yourself up and down for repetitions and you are doing dips. Dips focus primarily on the chest, triceps, and deltoids. 

*Autumn Tiger from another forum also had some good ideas as well*

SNT or SLT w/ one minute of fast punching at the end.

Dynamic Stretching-- hopping, knee lifts etc.--this essential to really getting the blood to flow.

Speed Squat-1 minute

Palm Stikes- 1 minute

Plyo Push-ups-1 minute

WC Front Kicks-1 minute

Plyo Australian Pull-ups-1 minute

Kwan Sao-1 minute

Knee-Ups 1-minute

Crunches-1 minute

Do This 3-5 times with no rest.

Take a 2 minute rest.

Shadow box (WC+whatever else you want to use)-5 minutes w/no rest



What do you think?


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep its all good stuff and for most of it you don't need any equipment other than the weight of your own body , have you tried burpees with the jump and a push up ,those things have to be one of the hardest exercise ever devised by man .

 I remember earlier this year I tried to see how many jump burpees  I  could do in 10 minutes , I got up to about 80 something and the last couple I could hardly jump off the ground and my legs were wrecked for about 3 days after that.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Man I hope your legs are feeling better now. Take it easy on your body. Don't want to over do the strength training. But you sound like a hard core WC guy. Cool. I learn alot from you.

To be truthful I have not done all of the exercises on your List. Burpees are one them. Ha Ha. But it is very extrenous I can tell from doing a push up to raising squat to jump in the air back to squat back to a push then all over again. Wow...That is Extrenous circumstances.

Actually did a study on different strength training exercises because someone asked about how to get stronger with out weights. etc etc. 



mook jong man said:


> Yep its all good stuff and for most of it you don't need any equipment other than the weight of your own body , have you tried burpees with the jump and a push up ,those things have to be one of the hardest exercise ever devised by man .
> 
> I remember earlier this year I tried to see how many jump burpees I could do in 10 minutes , I got up to about 80 something and the last couple I could hardly jump off the ground and my legs were wrecked for about 3 days after that.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

What is a Burpee?  How do you do it with a jump and pushup.  Wanna try that one.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

I will let mook jong man explain the logistic of Burpee...I don't think you wanna try that one...But its a great strenous exercise I believe!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I will let mook jong man explain the logistic of Burpee...I don't think you wanna try that one...But its a great strenous exercise I believe!


 
Why is that? lol! you think a girl can't take it?


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> Why is that? lol! you think a girl can't take it?


Girl? Hell, most guys can't take them either.   As best as I understand the Burpee it goes something like this.

Start in a standing position.
Squat down til your hands touch the ground on either side of your body.
Kick your legs out behind you so that you wind up in a push up position.
Do a push up.
Come back to the squatting position.
Jump straight up into the air as high as you can.

That's one repetition of a burpee.  It's sort of a squat thrust/push up/high jump combination exercise.  Doesn't take many of them to wear you out and it's great cardio exercise.  Give them a try and if I'm off on my description of the exercise I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 20, 2008)

Woah, that sounds like fun! I may have to give that a go sometime!


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 20, 2008)

OH, Marine Corps Body Builders. That is what we call them.
Monday - Friday at 6:00 a.m. back when I was in the Marine Corps.
Now just do them on sparring days, FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 20, 2008)

I can do that! that sounds like fun. baby girl will probably do it with me.
I've done something similar just without the pushup.  Me like!


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 21, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> I can do that! that sounds like fun. baby girl will probably do it with me.
> I've done something similar just without the pushup. Me like!


 You could duct tape baby girl to your back for extra resistance  lol


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 21, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> You could duct tape baby girl to your back for extra resistance  lol


:lfao: Now, that would just be wrong!

The Marine body builder should be an eight count exercise.  Add a jumping jack at the beginning of the Burpee and replace the jump at the end with a jumping jack and that's what we did in the Corps as the body builder.  Jumping jack, squat thrust, jumping jack.  That's one Marine Corps body builder.


----------



## Jimi (Dec 21, 2008)

Without the jumping jack, I have seen those called 5 count bodybuilders. 
1-Squat
2-Push-up position
3-Push-up
4-Squat
5-Stand
These & the other Marine Corps Body Builder that theletch1 mentioned will make you solid. 
Cool. PEACE JIMI


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> :lfao: Now, that would just be wrong!
> 
> The Marine body builder should be an eight count exercise.  Add a jumping jack at the beginning of the Burpee and replace the jump at the end with a jumping jack and that's what we did in the Corps as the body builder.  Jumping jack, squat thrust, jumping jack.  That's one Marine Corps body builder.


The 8-count pushup...  

Starting position is a position of attention; feet together, hands at sides.
1.  Jump, spreading legs and moving arms straight over your head.
2.  Return to start position.  (1 and 2 are the side straddle hop, aka jumping jack)
3.  Squat.
4.  Thrust the feet behind to end in the front leaning rest.
5.  Lower the body in a pushup.
6.  Return to the front leaning rest.
7.  Pull the feet back to the hands.
8.  Recover to start position.

In other words, do a jumping jack and a squat thrust with a pushup and repeat...

The burpee is a different exercise, with a couple of variants:

Start in a position of attention.
1. Squat
2. Thrust
3. Push up (some variants omit the push up)
4. As you raise up -- jump, reaching straight up.  (some variants include raising the knees to the chest as you jump)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

Well Si-Je you got alot of explanations there. Great. I have to thank you guys for thoroughly explaining it for me. An I got some food for the thought.


What are the other Marine Body Builders?

Thank you guys for all your explanations it is great!


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 21, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Well Si-Je you got alot of explanations there. Great. I have to thank you guys for thoroughly explaining it for me. An I got some food for the thought.
> 
> 
> What are the other Marine Body Builders?
> ...


 
Don't you have to be able to do a lot of pull ups and chin ups in the marines , wouldn't they be body builders . They hit a lot of different muscles at once like your biceps , lats ,forearms , grip and core muscles and there is a lot of people who can't even do one rep.


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Don't you have to be able to do a lot of pull ups and chin ups in the marines , wouldn't they be body builders . They hit a lot of different muscles at once like your biceps , lats ,forearms , grip and core muscles and there is a lot of people who can't even do one rep.


 
This goes back to a post I posted a few month ago about youth and fitness. 

I believe we should get involved in our community to teach the youth about fitness.

I am a big advacate on fitness for our youth:


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 21, 2008)

Mystic Wolf said:


> This goes back to a post I posted a few month ago about youth and fitness.
> 
> I believe we should get involved in our community to teach the youth about fitness.
> 
> I am a big advacate on fitness for our youth:


 
I don't know about the youth in your area , but the youth in my area would rather be holding on to a beer or a bong rather than a focus mitt or a dumbell lol.


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> I don't know about the youth in your area , but the youth in my area would rather be holding on to a beer or a bong rather than a focus mitt or a dumbell lol.


 
Or playing video games and eating unhealthy snacks.
Then again, I live in Texas where we are classified as the heaviest state in America.

I talk to people at work about working out and eating healthy, now I sit alone at lunch.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 21, 2008)

Mystic Wolf said:


> Or playing video games and eating unhealthy snacks.
> Then again, I live in Texas where we are classified as the heaviest state in America.
> 
> I talk to people at work about working out and eating healthy, now I sit alone at lunch.


 
The reason is because they feel ashamed about their own lack of fitness and bad eating habits and you are like a mirror that forces them to look at themselves and they don't like what they see , so it is easier to live in denial and make out that you are the weird one.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea, But what I meant was like other strenous exercises. 

Yea my sifu had us do that all time in his basement he had a pull up bar down there. Those can be killer. Also there are some pull up bars at my job I use from time to time.





mook jong man said:


> Don't you have to be able to do a lot of pull ups and chin ups in the marines , wouldn't they be body builders . They hit a lot of different muscles at once like your biceps , lats ,forearms , grip and core muscles and there is a lot of people who can't even do one rep.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

But you have a few who want to be fit and atheletes. You have to weed out the weed heads and find the ones who are interested in healthy body. But Mystic Wolf what are some of extra stuff your doing now to prepare for the cage. 

Like what type of cardio or strenght training are you doing?





Mystic Wolf said:


> Or playing video games and eating unhealthy snacks.
> Then again, I live in Texas where we are classified as the heaviest state in America.
> 
> I talk to people at work about working out and eating healthy, now I sit alone at lunch.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 21, 2008)

Mystic Wolf said:


> Or playing video games and eating unhealthy snacks.
> Then again, I live in Texas where we are classified as the heaviest state in America.
> 
> I talk to people at work about working out and eating healthy, now I sit alone at lunch.


 
Hey! I love my unhealthy snacks, and my video games, especially resident evil! There's just nothing like killing zombies while eating pepperoni pizza! lol!

I think if you work out regularly you can get away with much more.  There's no reason to become a fitness monk.  
Balance it all out.  Eat the amount you need when your hungry and then stop eating.  (I've noticed alot of American's just eat gigantic proportions)

I worked as a computer tech for years and as soon as I got home I'd do my little work out plan, have a couple of beers, watch t.v. or get on the net, and crash.  When I got up in the morning, I'd stretch, drink some coffee and go to work.  It was just nitched into my daily routine.

I think the big difference was that hubbie and I cook, and we usually only eat what we cook.  We even make our own chips instead of buying corn chips in a bag.
Once or twice a week I'd splerge and get a pizza, hot wings, or something fast food.  But, just as a break from cooking(that does get old! lol!)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 21, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yea, But what I meant was like other strenous exercises.
> 
> Yea my sifu had us do that all time in his basement he had a pull up bar down there. Those can be killer. Also there are some pull up bars at my job I use from time to time.


 
Still waiting for hubbie to put up our chinup bar,... hint, hint.  lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 21, 2008)

okay i check out the site...so they do mma there too. interesting...lol



anyway the pictures are not cropped very well and the quality needs to be better.




Si-Je said:


> Still waiting for hubbie to put up our chinup bar,... hint, hint. lol!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

That pic was taken by one of those disposable camras about 3 years ago.  (can't believe it's been that long! lol!) That's why we just got a new nice little camera.  
Flood took out my other computer with all the good videos and pics on it.  (I knew better not to have back ups, bad techie!)
Had to build another pc, just got this one going like I want it.

Who does MMA?  Do you mean us?  The only MMA we're involved with is training hubbie.  We don't teach MMA, just WC/WT.  MMA is just another form of competition that we us WC/WT to compete in.  Hubbie likes to compete, whether it's San Shau, a kartate sparring tournament (only continious sparring) MMA whatever.  In all he/we use 100% Wing Chun.  (although I rarely compete. lol! I did that one time and told hubbie he'd better video tape it 'cause it wasn't gonna happen again. lol! All the folks with camera's left with their kiddos early and no video.  too bad so sad, Si-Je's not posing again. lol!)



Yoshiyahu said:


> okay i check out the site...so they do mma there too. interesting...lol
> 
> 
> 
> anyway the pictures are not cropped very well and the quality needs to be better.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww come on sister. Be a Mystic Warrior and Brawl again. You can do it...


Fight fight fight




Si-Je said:


> That pic was taken by one of those disposable camras about 3 years ago. (can't believe it's been that long! lol!) That's why we just got a new nice little camera.
> Flood took out my other computer with all the good videos and pics on it. (I knew better not to have back ups, bad techie!)
> Had to build another pc, just got this one going like I want it.
> 
> Who does MMA? Do you mean us? The only MMA we're involved with is training hubbie. We don't teach MMA, just WC/WT. MMA is just another form of competition that we us WC/WT to compete in. Hubbie likes to compete, whether it's San Shau, a kartate sparring tournament (only continious sparring) MMA whatever. In all he/we use 100% Wing Chun. (although I rarely compete. lol! I did that one time and told hubbie he'd better video tape it 'cause it wasn't gonna happen again. lol! All the folks with camera's left with their kiddos early and no video. too bad so sad, Si-Je's not posing again. lol!)


----------



## Mystic Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Aww come on sister. Be a Mystic Warrior and Brawl again. You can do it...
> 
> 
> Fight fight fight


 
I agree, come on Big Sister. One for the camera.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

alright for the green inspiration it is grand...lol

I can't wait to start sparring regularly. I will be learning more then. I have miss constant contact for some years.




Mystic Wolf said:


> I agree, come on Big Sister. One for the camera.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Mystic Wolf said:


> I agree, come on Big Sister. One for the camera.


 

Is this peer pressure?  Should I stay "above the influence?" lol!  Told ya sweetie, one time deal-o, shoulda snagged a camera...
Ya'll funny.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Fight Fight Fight. Do it Do it. Just like the tennis shoe just do it!!!




Si-Je said:


> Is this peer pressure? Should I stay "above the influence?" lol! Told ya sweetie, one time deal-o, shoulda snagged a camera...
> Ya'll funny.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

lol! your incouragable!  
I may if the need to represent the school arises again.  
Hubbie usually drags me into all kinds of demo stuff to recruit, and demo videos.  Can't stand it.  But, I'll do it for him, sometimes...
That day hubbie promoted me to "black belt" just for the fight.  We do that alot if the student's want to compete at that level.    But in class their rank is the same as they are promoted in WC/WT, just have to finagle the belts for competition depending on the skill level of our student, so they get a good match.

i.e. a three month student of ours it may be fair to put them in as yellow or orange belt.  (white belt would be mean to the other competitor)
but a 6 month to one year student usually goes to black belt sparring, depending on how often in the week they've been training, and how well their doing in training.  

I was really over trained for the black belt match..I'd trained WC for over a year and a half when I competed.  (almost cheating there! lol!)

Really, I can't compete TKD tourney's anymore.  I can't keep from chain punching people in the nose, and they don't have the brains to wear face masks.  And now, my wicked elbow keeps popping out there when folks get close in sparing.  I can't stop it from doing that! lol!
With elbows, arm wraps, garn sauing the kicking leg making them fall down, advanced stance taking over their space and such, I'd just get disqualified constantly.  
TKD sparring competition really works better for the newer student to WC/WT because of the rules.
Now, San Shou, and cage would be more accomodating.  And that's just not my thing.  
Only fight if I have too.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

You have to fight for Wing Chun...you have to represent Women practicing Wing Chun. Stand up and be counted. Let them see a little girl can be a great Wing Chunner.


An stop elbowing people thats not kind...

Whats wrong with gan sauing the kicking leg making them fall down, advanced stance taking over their space and such.





Si-Je said:


> lol! your incouragable!
> I may if the need to represent the school arises again.
> Hubbie usually drags me into all kinds of demo stuff to recruit, and demo videos. Can't stand it. But, I'll do it for him, sometimes...
> That day hubbie promoted me to "black belt" just for the fight. We do that alot if the student's want to compete at that level.  But in class their rank is the same as they are promoted in WC/WT, just have to finagle the belts for competition depending on the skill level of our student, so they get a good match.
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

gan sau isn't allowed in TKD sparring rules, they see it as grabbing the kicking leg.  not allowed.  Although your not grabbing the leg.

And, how does fighting another woman in a ring prove that I'm a good wing chun woman?  Women still aren't respected as martial artists in comparision to a man.
So I beat another girl, still can't defend against a "trained" man, so not much respect there.  Not equal. 
Still won't be as good as a wing chun man, or a man of another style.  
Girls beating up girls, wooo!  Just what the fellas like to see. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Sometimes it helps to be able to beat up most women...For instance in the hood sometimes women want to jack you up. 





Si-Je said:


> gan sau isn't allowed in TKD sparring rules, they see it as grabbing the kicking leg. not allowed. Although your not grabbing the leg.
> 
> And, how does fighting another woman in a ring prove that I'm a good wing chun woman? Women still aren't respected as martial artists in comparision to a man.
> So I beat another girl, still can't defend against a "trained" man, so not much respect there. Not equal.
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Not if I stay away from their man! lol!
It's the dudes you have to watch out for.  

In the cage competition, the women fight with much better technique than the men.  Love watching those fights!  They get more creative too.  And their meaner.

I'd rather fight a dude, girls are scary! lol!
Besides a guy will ALWAYS underestimate you, a woman never will.  That's an advantage. 

But, seriously, I don't like hitting women.  It seems so backwards.  And makes me wonder how we let you guys convince us that it's cool, and some kind of way to prove ourselves skillwise?  
Si-Je just may go underground, lol!  Let the boys play these games for it is a boy's club.  Hubbie's ready to play.  Let him do it.  
-action without doing -


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 22, 2008)

Well when woman is joined to a man they become one flesh. So you too are consider a man now through your hubbie so you too fight fight fight. An get some slaps off those women...slap their faces.




Si-Je said:


> Not if I stay away from their man! lol!
> It's the dudes you have to watch out for.
> 
> In the cage competition, the women fight with much better technique than the men. Love watching those fights! They get more creative too. And their meaner.
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah! your a black belt now! just noticed, lol!  congrats.

But, if I'm a man now and I slap a woman wouldn't that make me a "woman beater"? lol!
(I'll have to get my white tank top on and get my 15 minutes of fame on "cops". lol!)

Well, I guess I should so they'll come over to wing chun instead of the "popular" styles.  I'm really trying to help them not get hurt doing that other stuff.
But, they no listen.  They want to fight like men.
I take WC/WT so I can fight like a woman.  A smart woman. lol!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 23, 2008)

No you remain a woman an slap their faces. Excellent technique...




Si-Je said:


> Ah! your a black belt now! just noticed, lol! congrats.
> 
> But, if I'm a man now and I slap a woman wouldn't that make me a "woman beater"? lol!
> (I'll have to get my white tank top on and get my 15 minutes of fame on "cops". lol!)
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 23, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> Ah! your a black belt now! just noticed, lol! congrats.
> 
> But, if I'm a man now and I slap a woman wouldn't that make me a "woman beater"? lol!
> (I'll have to get my white tank top on and get my 15 minutes of fame on "cops". lol!)
> ...


 
Bad boys , bad boys , whatcha gonna do , whatcha gonna do when they come for you , bad boys....................Get on the ground , get on the Goddamn ground now .

 Thats one of my favourite tv shows.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 23, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> No you remain a woman an slap their faces. Excellent technique...


 
Just playing with ya.  
It just gave me visions of a guy in a wife beater shirt with a forty in his hand, like on cops.  
Funny show!  Scary show.
Mook Jong shares my vision, lol!

On hard core training: I tell hubbie to "circuit" train his bagwork and punching and kicking in the air.  The way I trained myself for the last match I would:
1. Chainpunch the air until burnout,
2. While arms are burnt out, tan sau, dai sau, chit sau, pak sau while chainpunching
3. Then drop to the floor chain punching and kicking then chainpunch back up in sets until I couldn't do it anymore.
4.  Then I'd hit the bag chainpunching and hook kicking at the same time.
5.  Then hook kick and chain punch the bag while dai sau opposite hand
Do one back to back to the other, smooth transition.  Gives anerobic excersise.  Gets you used to still moving and fighting when your exhaused.

Hubbie never liked that much.
Then we see on Ultimate Fighter the guys breathing through snorkles while running and doing bagwork.  Explaining how they train anerobic and with taking less oxygen so they get used to moving when their tired.
But, he liked their way.  
Once again, I do things my way and eventually folks come around. lol!


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the book by Matt Furey titled "Combat Conditioning".  As cheesey as his advertising is, the information and workouts in this book are a good resource for those looking for an itemized list of many of the excercises already mentioned in this thread.  I prefer bodyweight excercise over weights and this book is not ground breaking by any stretch....just a good source of cataloging useful exercises you can do anywhere.  It is pricey, and did I mention Furey is a cheeseball??? LOL  There are many similar media as this too, but in reality, it is a collection of excercises most of us have done in high school sports like wrestling and football or in the military.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 23, 2008)

cool I like that...great I have to check out that book...




dungeonworks said:


> I have the book by Matt Furey titled "Combat Conditioning". As cheesey as his advertising is, the information and workouts in this book are a good resource for those looking for an itemized list of many of the excercises already mentioned in this thread. I prefer bodyweight excercise over weights and this book is not ground breaking by any stretch....just a good source of cataloging useful exercises you can do anywhere. It is pricey, and did I mention Furey is a cheeseball??? LOL There are many similar media as this too, but in reality, it is a collection of excercises most of us have done in high school sports like wrestling and football or in the military.


----------

